# aquarium cleaner



## NativeNuYorker (Jan 13, 2013)

Would you recommend me purchasing a Python no spill aquarium cleaner/changer for a 30 gallon (sand) aquarium or would something less expensive be adequate? I'm still cycling and getting necessary information and tools. Thanks.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Can't speak for other options but I've had the Python since I set up my tank about six weeks ago (have a second tank that is about 10 days old). Have already used it about 20 times and it works great. Saves my 51 year old back a lot of aches and pains. 

I can drain and fill 40 gallons of water in about 45 minutes. And if you have better water pressure than mine, which is next to crappy, you will be able to reduce that time even more.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

I use one, it makes getting the water out a lot easier with less mess


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

If your planning on keeping an aquarium for awhile, it is a great investments. it will make it a lot more pleasant to do your weekly water changes. Plus if you stay in it long enough you will want to upgrade to a bigger tank anyways lol.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I love my python, and plus it makes having multiple tanks a lot easier!


----------



## NativeNuYorker (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I was hesitant to invest in one since my tank is more than 35 feet from the bathroom. I'd have to purchase an extension or a 50 ft. which is more expensive, but since everyone thinks it's a practical back saving investment I guess I'll buy one.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

A year from now when you have bought that new 100 gallon tank lol, it will be a life saver!!


----------



## NativeNuYorker (Jan 13, 2013)

With me on my 5th week of cycling, I don't know about going through this LONG process again. Anyway, I'll order it soon. Hopefully it will fit my sink without me having to purchase another attachment.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I couldn't use my kitchen sink which is 18 feet from my 75 gallon tank. So I got a 20-ft extension to run the hose into my bathroom and it works great. Small PIA but still tons better than using the old bucket method. 

Also.... I'm looking forward to warmer weather to run the python outside and syphon it into my flower beds. That's another nice thing about the Python. I can water my plants and fertilize them at the same time I'm draining my tank. Win-Win.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

API version of the python comes with 50' of hose if that helps any.It's just a water bed fill drain kit with hose.Anyone remember water beds?My old *** sleeps on tempurpedic now!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I wouldn't be without my python. But you do have to have the correct type of faucet.

I had bought a new faucet for a kitchen remodel that I had to return as I was unable to find the correct size and correctly place female-male connections (it was European made). I went everywhere and bought a couple of adapters on-line. Ended up getting a similar style faucet that would work and although I hated to give up the one I really liked, the python was the deciding factor.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

NativeNuYorker said:


> With me on my 5th week of cycling, I don't know about going through this LONG process again. Anyway, I'll order it soon. Hopefully it will fit my sink without me having to purchase another attachment.


Future tanks are much quicker, you just take some of the seeded material from existing filter and instant cycle.almost lol


----------



## UltraLife (May 6, 2013)

I already use it. You may try it.
You may get various types of URL="http://www.ultralifedirect.com/"]Aquarium Cleaner[/URL] in the market.


----------



## CanGal (Mar 2, 2013)

I use the Marina Aqua Vac. Was cheaper then Python, brass connectors in two sizes, where Python was plastic at that time (may be brass now). Have had mine 6 years, no issues.


----------

